# Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug



## sascha (31 Juli 2006)

Ronny Jahn von der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin zitiert aus einem Schreiben, das Paymentanbieter derzeit an ausgewählte Kunden verschicken. In diesem Schreiben wird auf die Staatsanwaltschaft München I Bezug genommen. Diese gehe "nunmehr von vorsätzlichem Betrug bei den Fällen aus(geht), bei denen in der so genannten Eingabemaske damit geworben wird, dass ein günstiges Probe-Abonnement (Schnupper-Abo, Tageszugang etc.) abgeschlossen werden kann, sich dann aber nur aus den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen ergibt, dass sich dieses Probe-Abonnement automatisch in ein dauerhaftes, kostenpflichtiges Abonnement umwandelt, sofern es nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt wird."

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.d...t-munchen-geht-bei-abo-fallen-von-betrug-aus/


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*

Fragt sich, inwieweit dadurch das Vorgehen von "Anbietern" aus Ö und CH  davon betroffen ist 
und beeinträchtigt wird. Der Anteil unter den  Anbietern nach Ansicht der Sta  betrügerischen Vorgehens ist beträchtlich.

Außerdem würde es mich wundern, wenn nicht mit rasiermesserscharf an der Legalität entlang formulierten  
Webseiten weiter agiert wird. 

cp


----------



## Wembley (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Fragt sich, inwieweit dadurch das Vorgehen von "Anbietern" aus Ö und CH  davon betroffen ist und beeinträchtigt wird.


Es fällt ja eines auf: Bei Schweizer Anbietern werden manchmal Kunden aus der Schweiz ausgeschlossen (Auswahlliste lässt nur die Einstellungen "Deutschland" und "Österreich" zu). Dasselbe bei zumindest einem österreichischen "Anbieter". Da fehlt "Österreich" in der Auswahlliste.
Zufall? Wohl eher nicht.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*

Ah, meine Lieblings StA - da sage ich nur "Sakra".

@ Ronny, um welche Firma, welches Angebot handelt es sich hier explizit?





> große Payment-Anbieter


----------



## lysander79 (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, meine Lieblings StA - da sage ich nur "Sakra".
> 
> @ Ronny, um welche Firma, welches Angebot handelt es sich hier explizit?
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung. Mir wurde auch nur die anonymisierte Fassung zugespielt.

Grüße
Ronny


----------



## drboe (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*



			
				lysander79 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Ahnung. Mir wurde auch nur die anonymisierte Fassung zugespielt.


Naja, die Bewertung, dass entsprechende Seiten gegen das Verbot überraschender Klauseln verstoßen und Verträge daher nichtig sind, teilst Du ja wohl. Unterstellt man Absicht, die m. E. gegeben ist, ist der Schluß auf systematischen Betrug irgendwie naheliegend. Nun braucht es noch einen, der das in München anzeigt. Bei soviel Vorarbeit sollte die Anklage schnell gefertigt sein. 

Andererseits: kann die StA nicht von auch Amts wegen tätig werden? Belege gibt es im Web ja genug.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*

Ich kapiere nicht, was es mit der Formulierung "in Zukunft" auf sich hat.

Die Absicht, Verbraucher zur Eingabe von Adressdaten in irriger Annahme der Vertragsbedingungen zu bringen, ist offensichtlich bei dem Abonepp. Das zu begreifen erfordert kein Jura-Studium.

Wenn man jetzt überzeugt ist, in diesen Fällen Betrug nachweisen zu können, sehe ich keinen Grund, warum man nicht Altfälle entsprechend angeht. Die Rechtslage hat sich nicht geändert. Man hat jetzt nur nachgeschaut, was im Gesetz steht. Das Gesetz galt so auch vor 6 Monaten.

Die Geschäfte wurden von raffinierten Rechtsberatern auf maximalen Gewinn optimiert. Wenn diese den Rechtsrahmen falsch vermutet hatten, sehe ich keinen Grund, warum Geschädigte aus der Vergangenheit nicht zu ihrem Recht kommen sollten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Insider (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Nun braucht es noch einen, der das in München anzeigt.


Dort gibt es zig Anzeigen aber wenn man die Einzelfälle prüft, kommt zumeist nur Nonsens dabei raus, der nicht zu einer Klageerhebung oder gar zu einer Verurteilung führen kann. Der Betrugsverdacht als solcher mag augenscheinlich (gewerbsmäßig/bandenmäßig) gegeben sein, doch bislang hielt der mEn noch nie der Prüfung durch die StA stand. Gerade deshalb ist Reducal´s Frage auch für mich interessant, um nachhaken zu können.



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> ....kann die StA nicht von auch Amts wegen tätig werden?


Bei der heutigen Vorgangsbelastung ist das mMn nahezu undenkbar, zumal sich ohnehin nur wenige StA´s mit derartigen Themen hinreichend befassen. Gerade in München rollieren die jungen wilden Staatsanwälte so schnell zum Richteramt oder sonst wohin, dass schon von daher gar keine Zeit ist, sich auf Massenphänomene nur dem Interesse wegen zu stürzen.


----------



## drboe (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*



			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Dort gibt es zig Anzeigen aber wenn man die Einzelfälle prüft, kommt zumeist nur Nonsens dabei raus, der nicht zu einer Klageerhebung oder gar zu einer Verurteilung führen kann. Der Betrugsverdacht als solcher mag augenscheinlich (gewerbsmäßig/bandenmäßig) gegeben sein, doch bislang hielt der mEn noch nie der Prüfung durch die StA stand.


Das muss sich geändert haben, denn bei Ronny Jahn heisst es:



> hat ... im Rahmen eines strafrechtlichen Ermittlungsverfahrens mitgeteilt, dass sie [die Staatsanwaltschaft München I] nunmehr von vorsätzlichem Betrug bei den Fällen ausgeht, bei denen in der so genannten Eingabemaske damit geworben wird, dass ein günstiges Probe-Abonnement (Schnupper-Abo, Tageszugang etc.) abgeschlossen werden kann, sich dann aber nur aus den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen ergibt, dass sich dieses Probe-Abonnement automatisch in ein dauerhaftes, kostenpflichtiges Abonnement umwandelt, sofern es nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt wird.


Im Übrigen ist doch kaum verständlich, das ein massenhafter Betrugsvorgang sich aus dem Einzelfall nicht ableiten lassen soll. Egal wer hereingelegt wurde: irgendein Anwalt kann das sicher einmal als Betrug nachvollziehbar darstellen. Und ist es einmal Betrug, so gilt das für alle diese Fälle. Und da legt dvill den Finger berechtigt in die Wunde: die Strafbarkeit ist angesichts der gegenüber früher völlig unveränderten Rechtslage doch nicht erst für die Zukunft und nicht dadurch gegeben, dass die StA München I diese ihre Einschätzung mitteilt. - (wem überhaupt? Einer Inkassofirma, einem Anwalt?) - Die StA schaft doch mit dieser Publikation nicht das Recht, sondern es existiert bereits vollständig. Man stelle sich einmal vor, die StA würde feststellen, dass ein absichtlicher Schuß in den Kopf den Tatbestand des Mordes erfüllt, will dies aber erst für künftige Fälle nach einer entsprechenden Mitteilung an die Anwälte der Mafia verfolgen. Was dann wohl los wäre. Geht es aber um Gauner, die im Internet tätig sind,  will man denen offenbar wieder Pardon einräumen, so wie bei den Dialerbetrugsmaschen, und Erkenntnisse nur als  Warnung verstehen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*

[sarkasm mode on]


			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> ...und Erkenntnisse nur als  Warnung verstehen.
> M. Boettcher


Manche Münchner sind schon froh, wenn es bei der Staatsanwaltschaft München I Erkenntnisse *gibt* 
[sarskasm mode off]
In der Sache teile ich Deine Auffassung wie Deine Verwunderung.


----------



## dvill (1 August 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*

Klasse, ein Ende mit Schrecken ist absehbar:

"Wir haben auch nur unsere ca. 85 mio einwohner in deutschland die bald alle einmal durch sind."

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (1 August 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*

Ich erweitere meine Verwunderung, dass hier möglicherweise Betrügern Freiversuche in der Verletzung geltenden Rechts eingeräumt werden könnten, dahingehend, dass es hier oft um gemeinschaftliches, verabredetes Handeln geht.

Neben dem Anbieter sorgt der Werbedrücker für die Anwerbung von hinreichend vielen Kunden und ein Inkassobüro in voller Kenntnis der Fragwürdigkeit der Forderung für die notwendige Zahlungsbereitschaft durch Androhung haltloser Konsequenzen wie Zwangseinzug oder negativer Schufa-Einträge usw..

Opfer solcher Angebote wurden oft Kinder und Jugendliche, denen widerlicher Weise dann sogar Strafanzeigen angedroht wurden, weil sie angeblich eine Leistung für Erwachsene erschlichen hätten.

Leute, die die geschäftliche Unerfahrenheit von Kindern mit dieser Kaltblütigkeit ausnutzen wollen, benötigen nicht selbst die grenzenlose Nachsicht der Rechtspflege.

Es würde das Vertrauen in den Rechtsstaat massiv untergraben, wenn hier durch Untätigkeit der zuständigen Behörden eine Art Generalamnestie für Betrüger praktiziert würde, während sich die Bürger weiter mit alten Forderungen herumschlagen dürfen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*

Interessant...


> Soso, die StA München I geht davon aus. Dann wird es ja mindestens ein Verfahren geben, in dem das geklärt wird. Da kann die StA von viel ausgehen - das wird das Gericht entscheiden.


So wird die obige Meldung von einem durchaus bekannten Menschen kommentiert. Woher nimmt der nur seine Sicherheit? Man darf gespannt sein und evtl. hoffen, dass die Münchner (StA und Gerichte) es "denen" zeigen.

http://www.affiliate.de/forum/ftopic9758-15.html


----------



## A John (1 August 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Woher nimmt der nur seine Sicherheit?


Berufserfahrung.


> Man darf gespannt sein und evtl. hoffen, dass die Münchner (StA und Gerichte) es "denen" zeigen.
> http://www.affiliate.de/forum/ftopic9758-15.html


_[Kristallkugelauspack]_Man wird ermitteln. Lange ermitteln. Es wird auch die eine oder andere Gerichtsverhandlung geben. Irgendwann wird absehbar, dass es zu einer Verurteilung mit einer Geldstrafe, die relativ im Bereich eines Taschengeldes liegt, kommen kann. Dann und erst dann wird man das Geschäftsmodell geringfügig anpassen und das Verfahren mit einem billigen Deal begraben._[Kristallkugeleinpack]_

Gruß A. John


----------



## lysander79 (4 August 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*

Also. Inzwischen hat die Presseabteilung von der Staatsanwaltschaft bei  mir angerufen und wollte wissen, von welchem Staatsanwalt das zitierte Schreiben stammt. Da konnte ich leider nicht weiterhelfen. Der Pressesprecher meinte, dass er die Meldung nun in der Behörde rumgegeben hat und hofft, dass sich der betreffende StA meldet. Er wies allerdings darauf hin, dass sie viele Staatsanwälte haben und das entsprechend dauern kann.


----------



## lysander79 (4 August 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erweitere meine Verwunderung, dass hier möglicherweise Betrügern Freiversuche in der Verletzung geltenden Rechts eingeräumt werden könnten, dahingehend, dass es hier oft um gemeinschaftliches, verabredetes Handeln geht.



Es geht nicht darum, "Freiversuche" einzuräumen. Die Strafbarkeit eines Betruges setzt nun einmal auch den Vorsatz hinsichtlich des "Nichtbestehens" der geltend gemachten Forderung voraus.


----------



## dvill (5 August 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*



			
				lysander79 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht darum, "Freiversuche" einzuräumen. Die Strafbarkeit eines Betruges setzt nun einmal auch den Vorsatz hinsichtlich des "Nichtbestehens" der geltend gemachten Forderung voraus.


Die Aussage verstehe ich nicht.

Ob jemand etwas mit Vorsatz und/oder in betrügerischer Absicht tut, hängt von dieser Person ab und hat nichts damit zu schaffen, welche Paragraphen in einer Staatsanwaltschaft aktuell intensiv gelesen werden.

Was ändert sich in der Bewertung des Handelns einer Person, wenn andere zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt etwas anderes tun?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## lysander79 (6 August 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*

Es geht darum, diese Personen darüber zu informieren, dass das was sie tun rechtswidrig ist. Damit sie - vereinfacht ausgedrückt - nicht sagen können: "Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die Forderungen berechtigt sind".


----------



## Captain Picard (6 August 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*



			
				lysander79 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht darum, diese Personen darüber zu informieren, dass das was sie tun rechtswidrig ist. Damit sie - vereinfacht ausgedrückt - nicht sagen können: "Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die Forderungen berechtigt sind".


Ist der Rechtsgrundsatz "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht" außer Kraft gesetzt? 
Wenn ja, wann und warum? 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*



			
				lysander79 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht darum, diese Personen darüber zu informieren, dass das was sie tun rechtswidrig ist.


??? Das ist Deine persönliche Spekulation, nehme ich an. Solange nicht einmal die StA München I weiss, wer da was gesagt haben könnte, lesen wir hier Kaffeesatz - aber wenn stimmen würde, was Du schreibst (und wenn es denn vor Strafe schützen würde), dann wären wir wohl endgültig im Rechtssystem von Germanistan angelangt...


----------



## PremKavi (11 September 2006)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*

Ich hatte auch schon versucht, herauszufinden, wer denn der zuständige Staatsanwalt sei. Anrufe gehen über die Vermittlung nicht hinaus, E-Mail Adresse für die Öffentlichkeit gibt es keine.
Mir wurde in Zusammenhang mit ........ empfohlen, das Ganze auszudrucken und per Post zu senden. Meine Frage, ob diese Unterlagen denn dann an den zuständigen Staatsanwalt weitergereicht würden, wurde dahingehend beantwortet, dass die Unterlagen an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft weitergereicht würden und das ist nun mal nicht München.

Ich konnte jedoch feststellen, dass alle Usenet-Provider auf diese Message sofort reagierten. Soweit es nicht bereits vor dieser Nachricht ausdrücklich aus dem Anmelde-Formular hervorging, wurde schnellstens nachgebessert. Bei dem Usenet mit x im Namen muss man inzwischen sogar abhaken, den Hinweis gelesen zu haben.

Dennoch gibt es bei einigen der weniger gut beleumundeten Usenet-Provider immer noch Überraschungsklauseln in den AGB. Sei es, dass die Kündigung des Testzugangs an eine besondere Form gebunden wird -Post oder ein Kündigungslink, der sich wiederum nur in den AGB selbst findet- und sich davon nichts im Anmeldeformular findet, sei es, dass das Überschreiten des freien Downloadvolumens während der Testphase automatisch zum Vertragsschluss führt, was wiederum nur aus den AGB hervorgeht.

Bleibt zu hoffen, das die diesem Thread zugrundeliegende Rechtsauffassung bei den jeweils zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaften Gehör findet. 

Auf die Frage, die in diesem Zusammenhang hier auch gestellt wurde, warum denn die Staatsanwaltschaften nicht aktiv selbst das Deutsche WWW nach derartigen Verstößen durchsuchen. Man lese die Mitteilung dieses Payment Service genau durch.

"...gegen das Verbot überraschender Klauseln verstoßen und daher nichtig seien.
Sollten in Zukunft weiterhin Forderungen aufgrund derartiger Allgemeiner Geschäftsbedingungen geltend gemacht werden, würde die Staatsanwaltschaft München I in Zukunft von Betrugsvorsatz ausgehen.”

Die Überraschungklausel führt lediglich zur Nichtigkeit des Vertrages. Die Überraschungsklausel an sich stellt demzufolge noch keinen Betrug dar. Nur wenn daraus Forderungen geltend gemacht werden, würde man in Zukunft von Betrugsvorsatz ausgehen.
Aktive Ermittlungen würden also bedeuten, dass ein Staatsanwalt, der dazu die Zeit hat, das gesamte deutschsprachige Web nicht nur durchforsten müßte, sondern sich auch überall sich probehalber zu einem Test anmelden müßte, um herauszufinden, ob daraus Forderungen geltend gemacht werden. Man mag über die Justiz denken wie man will, aber das wäre denn doch etwas viel verlangt.


----------



## Insider (7 März 2007)

*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft: Abo-Fallen sind Betrug*



lysander79 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Mir wurde auch nur die anonymisierte Fassung zugespielt.


Habe den Fall nun zufällig zur näheren Analyse vergelegt bekommen. Es geht dabei nicht um einen der heute üblichen Verdächtigen oder um eines von den neumodischen Abofallen sondern um einen Erotikanbieter, dessen Münchener Zahlungssystemanbieter, vorallem dessen Inkassosozietät und eine Rechnung an einen falschen Empfänger. Verallgemeinern lässt sich hier gar nichts und die nebulöse Wortwahl in der Verfügung ringt einem nur ein Lächeln ab, wenn man die Hintergründe kennt. Näheres bei Bedarf per PN.


----------

